# Procedure for getting POA in Dubai



## Mickay (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi,

I need to get a Power of Attorney for a friend. Does anyone here know where i should go and what's the procedure?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I think you can get one sorted via the Public Notary offices. It will have to be in both English and Arabic to be valid. Suggest you call one of their offices to check


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 27, 2012)

... I was hoping this thread would teach me how to court a working girl.


----------

